# can i still covert my freshwater tank to salt?



## Enzo (Mar 25, 2007)

my 20gallon freshwater tank just finished cycling it has gravel for substrate and an aqua clear power filter can i convert it to saltwater?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It is not as easy as just adding 10 cups of salt mix to it. The substrate is probably not the best choice, the cycling is completely different. If you are asking if you can drain it down, change the substrate, add saltwater and re-cycle it, yes you can.


----------

